# Transfer Express "Goof Proof" on a Quilted nylon jacket



## JIMB408 (Apr 25, 2010)

Can I apply a custom transfer express goof proof logo to a quilted nylon jacket?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

you need a transfer or material that is made to put on nylon. nylon can either melt to the heat applied or the transfer will not stick because of the additives to nylon.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Tell the transfer maker you need transfers for nylon. They need to add special additives. Some of them will want a sample of the nylon for testing.


----------



## HTW (Aug 25, 2010)

I actually just tested a custom transfer on nylon. It is not "goof proof" but it is similar. It worked just fine, but I would still for sure test your product before hand


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

Their other solution would work better (I forget the product name, but made for poly)-but I would think vinyl would be even better. If you do not have a cutter-look to Stahls, their parent company to cut them for you.


----------

